# [APP][4.1+] PassKeep - Password Manager



## wedgess (May 18, 2013)

> *Description*
> 
> PassKeep is an easy and secure way to keep all your passwords with you at all times. All you have to do is remember one password which is the master password. The master password is encrypted using a salted PBKDF2 (Password-Based Key Derivation Function 2). Each password is then encrypted using the master password.





> *Features*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Use of permissions*
> 
> RECEIVE_BOOT_COMPLETED - To start the auto backup on each boot.
> 
> ...





> *** IMPORTANT ***
> 
> As this application does not use the internet to store any of your data, IF you loose your master passkey passwords will not be recoverable. You can backup to a CSV file but it is not recommended as all your passwords will be in plain text.




*I have attached the APK in the downloads section for people who live in the countries which don't have access to Google Play, however if Google Play is available in your country please download from there (using the button above) as it's easier to keep track of downloads.*

*Translations* - Please help with translating, strings can be found here on GitHub, if your unfamiliar with GIT you can attach the translated strings in a post within this thread. Thanks

Translation Credits:

German @laufersteppenwolf & @Trafalgar Square

Polish @Chamelleon

Russian @DumF0rGaming

Spanish @smstiv

Vietnamese @dd721411



> *Changelog*
> 
> *v1.2/1.3/1.4/B]*
> 
> ...


----------



## keithadair42 (Nov 13, 2015)

I use last pass however I am always looking for another password backup option


----------

